# quest wormer



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

How careful do you have to be with the dosing on this? When I had mini horses you had to be really careful with this.
What kind of worms will the quest get with goats? Same as horses?
I only have my two girls and a horse paste wormer seems easy----but how does it work in your option?
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Jo....I started using it this summer on my small herd. So far-so good with getting/keeping most of my worm troubles under control. I don't think it has any effect on Tapeworms, but it appears per fecals down here that it does a pretty good job on the rest.

I'm trying to be careful with the dosage.....but I'll tell ya.....I overdosed one here a while back, and it didn't seem to have a bad effect on her. I must have over shot it by at least 50 lbs on a 120 lb goat. I would still be careful as I could until more of us have had some time with this drug/dosage to see what adverse effects that may come in time.
I have started recommending this to folks like me with small herds, and so far the feedback has been pretty good.

Whim


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

The safety margin is a lot higher in horses than people are lead to believe or they couldn't sell this stuff OTC.

LOL...It's not imperative that you get it EXACTLY. Close really does count in horseshoes, handgrenades, and goat worming. Just don't underdose.
Kaye


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

The Quest "Plus" is super for taking care of Tapeworms!!! It has Praziquantel in it, and this drug will work on tapeworms, when the white wormers fail. Within a 12 - 24 hours time frame, the goats will be pooping out fist sized balls of tapeworms!!! I use Valbazen on my kids until I start seeing tape segments, then I start using the Quest Plus - have had great success with it for the past 4 years. I was using ComboCare, but it is off the market for now, but the Quest Plus is just the same.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

So Janie are you using this per body weight? in other words how much for how many lbs


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

The Quest tube has ticker marks on it. Each mark is for 50# weight on a horse - this is also the dose I use on my kids. It's amazing to see how many tapeworms they have. I start my kids on Valbazen at 3 weeks of age and give it to them every 21 days, but when I start seeing tape segments being passed, then I pull out the Quest Plus. I have never had a kid go "off" from it, but you will see a differece in their condition pretty quickly.
This year the tapes were so bad, that I had to re-dose them the second time. I wait 10 days for the second dose.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I know that Nancy accidently overdosed a doe and she did ok.


----------



## R and R Farms (Jul 7, 2008)

I used the Quest Plus specifically for tapeworms because of the Praziquantel and I also needed the Moxydectin for haemonchus. The only problem (according to my calculations) is that while 1cc will give you enough Moxydectin to treat a 100 lb goat, you will only be getting enough praziquantel to treat a 35 lb goat. :/ I went ahead and gave enough to treat for the tapeworms at, I believe, 10 mg/kg. There is not much info out there on dosages for goats using Praziquantel but I did find several sources recommending from 5 mg/kg up to 15 mg/kg. The other poster was right though, the Praziquantel don't play around. It will rid a goat (or anything else) of tapeworms in a hurry. I know I went pretty strong on the Moxydectin to get the required dose of Praziquantel but the goats didn't seem to suffer any ill effects......Mike


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks all!! This make my life easier. 
With only two goats this just seems so much easier.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

This is very good to know, thank you all! Really being able to use this instead of Valbazen on kids gets us away from a wormer with a flukecide in it. Synanthic which is pretty much the same thing as Valbazen minus the flukecide is simply too much money for a small herd. This will be something I will look into this winter. vicki


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep, this is something I will add to my medicine cabinet also.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

One tube of the Quest Plus will treat a 1250# horse, so it will treat 25 - 50# kids. I buy mine at Country Supply (horse.com). The cost in the most recent catalog is $9.94. Very economical and easy to use.


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

That is very good to know. So Janie, do you only do your kids? Or would you only use on adults if you had tapes on fecals?

Thanks,
Shawna


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

Very interesting!


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Is the horse dose only for the plus or is it the same with regular Quest?? I have 5 does and wonder how many tubes (or how much extra I would have) I would need.


----------



## R and R Farms (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not sure whether the concentration is the same on both the regular Quest and the Quest Plus... :??? but the Plus has : Moxydectin....20 mg/cc, Praziquantel.....125 mg/cc. That's a lot of moxydectin as the tube looks to be about 18-20 cc's. Pretty economical for us with small numbers of goats, I think....Mike


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Let's have some fecals before and after ran before everyone jumps onto the band wagon  Vicki


----------



## R and R Farms (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm fairly new to all this fecalling stuff so I still get excited when I get to play with my microscope. :lol Part of the interest I have in doing fecals is seeing the before and after to know the efficacy of the products I am using. I said all that, I guess, to say this; the results I have had with both the praziquantel for tapes and the moxydectin for H.C. have been based on fecals. I agree though that a lot more folks need to do their own tests to see if this stuff is right for their particular situation.....Mike


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Can you get the praziquantel on it's own? The problem I see is that using the Quest Paste at 3 times the mg/kg that we know Cydectin works at, will you then be able to switch and go down to the mg/kg for just treating HC.

Sorry but tapes are of such little consequence in the grand scheme of things with our goats that doing anything that may hinder the extended use of Moxydectin in my herd isn't happening...which includes playing around with the injectable or oral sheep drench and seeing if is works as well also. Vicki


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, you can purchase Praziquantel through a vet. It comes in capsule form, different colored for different weights and much more expensive than this. I know a gal who has used the Quest Plus on her adult animals, but I have not, but she feels that it helps her adults tremendously, especially poor keepers. I just use this on my kids, when I see segments even after worming with Valbazen or other white wormers. It is unbelievable the amount of tapeworms they pass at a young age. Some of these tapes will measure 18 inches long and longer!!! If kids are this loaded, it has an impact on their absorption of nutrients. Tapeworms absorb nutrients from the intestines, B-12 is one of them. A tapeworm overload can cause diarrhea, enteritis, enterotoxemia, or impaction of the intestines in massive infections.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

You can also use Zimectrin Gold/w Praziquantel, then you don't jeopardize Moxidectin usefullness for combating HC.
Just a thought.
Kaye


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

What would the goat dose on that be Kaye?


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

Is the quest plus ok to use on pregnant does?


----------



## R and R Farms (Jul 7, 2008)

The problem with the Quest Plus is what Vicki pointed out already. To get the effective amount of Praziquantel you end up giving three times the necessary amount of Moxydectin. If you only need the Moxydectin for HC you'd be better off not using the Plus as it has no further benefit in regard to HC.........Mike


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't use any wormer on pg does unless it is after 50days bred.


----------

